# Jiinx's 79 G piece of the reef!



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi there,
I'm so nervous posting my tank because there are such great tank journals and amazing salties on here that I'm in awe of.
But, in hopes I can help someone learn or they can get motivated to start a reef tank here I am!

My tank doesn't have a sump. It has a pretty good HOB protein skimmer. I do have a phosphate reactor that I bought from BRS but I'm hesitant to use it because I'm worried it'll leak. So, I placed a bag of gfo in my canister and carbon in my protein skimmer.  I do weekly water changes and sometimes even more than that lately.

Most of my live rock came from greg when he tore down his previous tank. Most of my corals came from Alex, March, RB, Jason and my zoa adventures with Manh Tu 

I've been having issues with some of my zoas and my beautiful xenia. I checked my salinity on a whim with a hydrometer and it showed 1.023 and I rechecked my salinity with my refractometer and it showed 1.025 again. I checked my salinity of my pure distilled water (after thoroughly cleaning my meter with both tap water and then rinsing it with distilled water and then again cleaning and checking with distilled water) and it showed .03. So I am recalibrating my meter with the tiny screwdriver they provided me with. :S

DSC_8233

DSC_8232

DSC_8229

My gold frogspawn!
DSC_8228

orange locus
DSC_8227

My bicoloured frogspawn
DSC_8224

My purple xenia
DSC_8223

Sunburst Anemone
DSC_8221

Purple torch
DSC_8220

Gold torch
DSC_8219

My pictures don't look very clear. I have to practice 

sarah


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice and good luck with moving forward. Time to switch to the bigger tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks, Greg! One day, when my girls are older, and you can help me build it! 

I took some water out and added some new water in. My salinity is reading at 1.024 on my refractometer (after I reset it) and 1.024 on my hydrometer. So my hydrometer changed 0.01 after I added more salty water. I'm a little bit more confident with my salinity readings now. I'll see how they do on 1.024 for the rest of the day and if needed, I'll add more salty water to increase it to 1.025. 

sarah


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Where's the FTS and the rest of your beautiful zoas?!?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jiinx said:


> tI'll see how they do on 1.024 for the rest of the day and if needed, I'll add more salty water to increase it to 1.025.
> 
> sarah


who advised you on this one? 1.024 0r 1.025 make not difference, especially for your zoas and xenia.

I have no clue what is my real salinity, because my refractometer is not calibrated properly, but I know for sure that this is between 1.022 and 1.026 and it is enough for me.
There are many people who does not check salinity at all and mixing water using just measurement caps. They tanks are perfect

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

I still love that frogspawn, but I have spent way too much money in the last month or two to be buying anymore corals. I need to utilize my discipline lol.

Also, just to second Greg, the salinity (especially a small change such as 0.01) won't make any difference for the corals.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

MT - I still have to play around with my rocks. It looks like a child just dumped rocks into my tank at the moment...
And I've misplaced by red and blue hornets...I think they fell between the rocks while I was trying to assemble them last night. :S 

Sig - thank you. I did heed your advice. I had to add water anyways and although it didn't do anything to add a minute addition of salinity to my tank, I feel a bit sad that I can't do anything for my zoa and xenia that aren't opening. In my fw tank I could adjust co2, add ferts, increase or decrease my lights.. Here I feel a bit helpless. I was making new water anyways and decided to try increasing my salinity a bit in hopes of happier zoas! 

KJSMSW - which frogspawn? The gold one? the two toned one? Green?  I hear ya with the money on corals. it adds up so fast.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jiinx said:


> MT -
> I feel a bit sad that I can't do anything for my zoa and xenia that aren't opening. In my fw tank I could adjust co2, add ferts, increase or decrease my lights.. Here I feel a bit helpless. I was making new water anyways and decided to try increasing my salinity a bit in hopes of happier zoas!
> .


you can always try to change location (lights, flow).

As I told you before you need more flow in the tank - I do not imply that it related to the current problems.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Tank is looking great sarah!


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, Jason! 

Greg, I Added a powerhead to the left side of the tank facing forward last night. Three blowers now  plus whatever from my canister, PS, and hob!

Sarah


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jiinx said:


> Thanks, Jason!
> 
> Greg, I Added a powerhead to the left side of the tank facing forward last night. Three blowers now  plus whatever from my canister, PS, and hob!
> 
> Sarah


good. you are on the right path to beautiful tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Sarah, 

I really like the bicoloured frogspawn.

Was this the one you were selling when I sent you the pm? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

You are off to a great start with some excellent advise and friends here. I too would like to see that FTS ! 

Congrats and keep those updates and pictures coming.

Cheers, Lloyd


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope so, Greg! They don't grow as fast as plants! 

KJ - no I'm selling a green frogspawn with two heads  

Thanks Lloyd! I'm so glad you stopped by! I'll put up a FTS just as soon as I can make something look nice hehe


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

*slightly worried*

Hey all,
My xenia is no where to be seen and I'm slightly worried. Okay, I'm actually really worried. I didn't realize it walks off...I tore apart the left side of my tank and it is no where to be seen. the right side is still left to un rock. Does anyone know what will happen to it? Will it perish? Will it show up? Is this normal??

here's my FTS. It's tentative until I get the right side to look better 

sarah


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

The Xenia just disappeared altogether?

It was there just the other day...


----------



## ReefBoutique (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow Sarah! The frogspawns are looking great in your tank - glad they went to a good home.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

xenia will tend to walk upwards towards a light source and usually need to be locked down in place on a rock before putting them in a tank. They don't really walk though, what they do is lean over and place their base down and stretch. Then they leave a piece of themselves to sprout a new piece.

So if you don't see your xenia, it's probably dead already. Xenia is a tricky piece of coral actually. Most peoples tanks they do alright but I know in my tank it's died twice. I have another piece now that is doing fine though.

Good luck!


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Agreed , I have had it melt away in a day , and others last for years....

Hope it just blew somewhere and you find it.


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Sarah,

I got two types of Xenia from Kooka about a month ago.

They have been exploding in my tank and have gotten huge. They are also growing new stalks. I might be fragging them soon.

If you can't find your Xenia, maybe we can do some sort of a trade in a few weeks. Some Xenia for some Frogspawn.

I have really nice pink pom pom xenia and I have the other long, red type of Xenia. Not really sure what it's called.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

KJ - thank you! you reminded me that I haven't responded. 
I found my xenia - it was behind my rocks on the left side. I've given it to Manh Tu to revive back because it doesn't look healthy at the moment. My zoas have closed and my hammer (gold) looks washed out. Strange. 
I asked Greg about GFO because my xenia started unlatching and started looking poorly after about a week after I added GFO. same with my zoas..:S  

Thank you for the kind offer. 

sarah


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Glad you found it!

I'm sure it will come around.


----------



## jart (Jul 26, 2011)

Love the pics! Glad to see this is coming along nicely for you


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

This needs to be updated


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

*Little Update for Jiinx*

Was over at Jiinx's on Sunday and thought i would update her thread for her 



** More to come   **


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello!
I haven't updated this thread since April!  Not much has changed. I've learned that I'm not very skilled at keeping corals and it's very different than keeping plants. 
I plan to upgrade my system to a properly running system with a sump, skimmer and LEDs...it's about time! My system has had its fair share of algae - green hair algae especially. It's localized to the back of the tank, oddly enough...

Did a small water change today and quickly cleaned the glass..

I got my sunburst anemone from Flazsky so long ago. It's grown from the size of my palm to like the size of my head.



My favourite fish of all saltwater fish!


Another beauty..






FTS


Not much to show! I can't wait for my upgrade 

sarah


----------

